
Show HN: Everything asked – organized recaps of 'ask me anything' interviews - jplata
https://everythingasked.com
======
Deimorz
[https://cake.co](https://cake.co) has been quite good for AMA-style
interviews lately (which they call "Panels"). Victoria Taylor (/u/chooter) who
used to do a lot of the big AMAs on Reddit is working there now, and they're
doing them in a more moderated way where people have to submit questions
instead of just being a frantic free-for-all.

Here's a page listing the recent panels:
[https://www.cake.co/topics/GQQ9C1V/cake-
panel](https://www.cake.co/topics/GQQ9C1V/cake-panel)

~~~
wingerlang
First page is confusing, looks like a twitter clone or something?

The second like is easier to understand, although I am not interested in
reading a plain interview with self promotional Qs and As. They feel very
unauthentic compared to AMAs (although IAMA definitely had a point where it
because too self promotional to bear as well).

------
dlivingston
This is a much better way of reading AMAs than through Reddit, where the noise
is overwhelming. Good job!

------
fudged71
As the guy who started AMA, this looks really cool, good job!

~~~
rahuldottech
You started the concept of AMAs? I'd love to know that story.

~~~
quickthrower2
Would be cool if he did an AMA

------
carapace
> I Am Stephen Wolfram, Founder & CEO of Wolfram Research & Creator of the
> Wolfram Language, Mathematica & Wolfram|Alpha

> Looking forward to being here at 8:30 pm ET Monday to talk about my recent
> essay: "Seeking the Productive Life: Some Details of My Personal
> Infrastructure".

[https://everythingasked.com/interviews/i-am-stephen-
wolfram-...](https://everythingasked.com/interviews/i-am-stephen-wolfram-
founder-amp-ceo-of-wolfram-research-amp-creator-o)

------
philipkiely
Cool project! Does anyone know if there are any IP concerns with republishing
content from a public forum like Reddit in this manner?

------
rkagerer
Newest, Top, Random. Did I miss the "organized" part? Is there a categorized
hierarchical index somewhere?

------
ohaideredevs
I can see myself actually using this site, which is a very rare reaction to
these for me.

~~~
air7
Third. Though the content discovery should improve. It's a bit overwhelming at
the moment.

------
zufallsheld
Do you have an RSS feed available?

